# Brave New World



## The Hooded One (Mar 21, 2006)

Well in my humble opinion, *"Brave New World"* is a very intriguing book with a dim outlook on the future of mankind. The very idea, that the future in *"Brave New World"* might be a possibility gives us the chance to think about were humanity is heading as a whole. To anyone that reads this book, I would highly recommend plowing through it. Though, it is hard to get into in the beginning it has a very interesting layout. I give it 5 stars as a classic novel.

                                                            Sincerely - J.C


----------



## Stewart (Mar 21, 2006)

You may find it a good idea to do a search before you post on a book, as the _Brave New World_ discussion is here.


----------



## The Hooded One (Mar 21, 2006)

Connor Wolf said:
			
		

> You may find it a good idea to do a search before you post on a book, as the _Brave New World_ discussion is here.


 
As you have probably noticed im new to this website so pm me responses like this next time please. I did not notice the search tab and if I wouldve it probably wouldnt have occured to me to look for this.

PS1: Brave New World is also a piece of classic literature which is why it seemed right to post it here.
PS2:Thanks Anyways

Sincerely - J.C


----------



## Syren (May 5, 2006)

I ditto the 5 stars Hooded... a great book indeed. Amazing that Huxley came up with all that from his imaginings... now they are realities or glimmering possibilities... excitingly horrid, that thought. To say he was a man 'before his time' is to say that Michealangelo could draw well.

Great book, definately a classic.

Aside: I find it hugely ironic and something perfectly dismal that we rely on our free-thinkers... our artists and writers to chart the roads we follow, as with Huxley. 

How many stargazers would there be without dreamers like Magellan? Would there be such a clamor for robotics research without the writings of Asimov? A shame we rely on these independents to lead us, and then cut funding (in the US) for programs like the arts and music... I hope we realize our folly soon.

//Sy


----------

